# Transcend class 10 (2x) faster then extreme pro?



## Bud212002 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, I will admit I'm an SLR newbie, but a computer "oldie." I have a Transcend class (10). 16gb card that was OK during Christmas, but the "busy" screen became annoying. So I bought a Sandisk ( it is authentic ) Extreme Pro 8gb, which is suppose to be 90mbs. I know the 90mbs claim depends on a lot of factors. In the camera it seems slower. So i tested it on two computers and ipad against the Transcend and confirmed the Sandisk is slower. I must be missing something? Am i the only one that has seen this " phenomenon" ? The camera is a t2i and i tested the card on a Vista machine, Windows 7 machine, and ios 5 Ipad.


----------



## CanonEOS (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi

Welcome to the forum

I use the Transcend 16gb class 10 for photo Raw data and video data in my 60D i have to say i have not met any problems in it been slow in the camera i can't speak for Sandisk and there market promises.


----------

